# Question from new driver



## jnags10 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey all,
Just went through the process of signing up and will be starting in the next couple days. I I have a couple quick questions that I'd appreciate some help with. 
I'm assuming I should track my miles at the end of each shift, however is this total miles driven, including dead time, or just with a passenger?
Can I log the miles from the app itself or should I write them down after each ride?
Also, how does the gas work? Can I deduct it on my taxes at the end of the year or does uber do a discount on it per ride?
Lastly, any other expenses I get a break on either through uber or the IRS that I should be keeping track of while driving?

Thanks for helping a new guy out!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

You must keep a log of all miles you drive for the purpose of generating income for your business. Note City/location, date, time, miles when you start from home or wherever your business is located. Then note the same thing when you start using your vehicle for other purposes. It does not matter if you have a rider in the car or not. Be honest. Don't add extra miles but DO log all miles needed for your business. Save your record for years. IRS may want to see it. Please remember that anything that can be regarded as commuting miles cannot be deducted.

Take the standard mileage deduction on your schedule C when you do your tax return. It is 54c/mile for 2016. If you do this you can't deduct for gas, insurance, oil changes, car washes, etc. 

When you get your 1099 from uber next year they will have added booking fees and other things that was never paid to you. Deduct all of that.

Good luck and hopefully you earn enough to pay a little self employed tax and income tax!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Be sure you are logging the actual odometer readings at the beginning and end of your shifts, not just total miles driven. Uber tracks only the pax-on-board miles, so you need to keep all business related miles, i.e. "dead miles."


----------

